# Du lịch ngoài nước > Thông tin du lịch >  tour du lich hòn dấu resort - đảo hòn dấu 2 ngày 1 đêm với giá hấp dẫn 2.350.000

## tandaotour

*TOUR DU LỊCH HÀ NỘI – RESORT HÒN DẤU – ĐẢO HÒN DẤU – HÀ NỘI*
2 NGÀY 1 ĐÊM – KHỞI HÀNH TỪ HÀ NỘI
Giá Tour trọn gói: *2.350.000/ khách* (Áp dụng cho đoàn 20 khách trở lên)
Hotline: *01685.877.311 / 0986.88.55.82*
*Ngày 01: Hà Nội – Resort Hòn Dấu
*
07h00: Quý khách có mặt tại văn phòng công ty DL Tân Đảo. Xe công ty khởi hành đưa quý khách đi Đồ Sơn - Hải Phòng, trên đường đi quý khách dừng chân nghỉ ngơi ăn sáng tự do tại Hải Dương.
11h00: Xe đến Đồ Sơn, quý khách dùng bữa trưa tại nhà với những món ăn hải sản mang đậm hương vị của vùng biển, nhà hàng ăn trưa ngay gần biển đem lại không gian rất tuyệt vời, thưởng thức những hương vị ẩm thực đặc trưng vùng biển Hải Phòng.
Khu resort Hòn Dấu Resort Hòn Dấu vừa mang phong cách hiện đại, vừa đậm đà bản sắc văn hóa dân tộc. Với bố cục không gian uyển chuyển, hài hoà giữa địa hình tự nhiên, mặt biển và sắc thái hoạt động vui chơi giải trí tạo cho bạn cảm giác như đang lạc vào một khu rừng tự nhiên. Ở đây, bạn  hoàn toàn đắm chìm trong một không gian sống lý tưởng, hài hòa trong thiên nhiên rộng mở, với hồ nước, cây xanh và các không gian của biển và núi. Với những hàng thông rì rào, quanh năm xanh mướt mang lại cho bạn cảm giác như đang ở Cao Nguyên Đà Lạt.   
12h00: Đến khu resort Hòn Dấu, quý khách xuống xe lên xe điện, xe đưa quý khách vào khu rừng “Đà Lạt Thu Nhỏ” với những Bungalow nằm xen kẽ nhau một cách rất hợp lý, nhận phòng nghỉ ngơi sau bưa trưa.
* Bước vào khu resort, bạn như đang bước nhẹ nhàng trên thiên đường mơ mộng với đồi thông bát ngát, thác nước với muôn sắc hoa ven núi… và tận hưởng cảm giác cao nguyên thơ mộng giữa đồng bằng. Những thú rừng được nuôi là điểm hút trẻ em. Bác gấu lặc lè, chú khỉ tinh quái, chị công muôn màu muôn sắc, anh gà gô láu lỉnh, bạn nhím lặng lẽ….  Những con đường quanh co kỳ thú với góc nhìn mới lạ, nhịp cầu treo vắt vẻo bên thác nước tung bọt trắng xóa.
Hoạt động buổi chiều: Quý khách dạo chơi thăm quan khu rừng “Đà Lạt Thu Nhỏ” với rất nhiều hạng mục như:
Thung lũng tình yêu,Thác Cam Ly Hồ cá sấuCầu treo Khu nuôi hươu Khu nuôi gà sao Khu vui chơi công nghệ caoVườn thú Khu vui chơi trẻ emSân bay trực thăng…Khung cảnh cát trắng, biển xanh vẫy gọi, tiếng sóng rì rào. Hẳn khi tắm ở đây sẽ  cho bạn có những  phút giây thư giãn khi đắm mình dưới những làn nước mát sạch trong, nhưng vẫn không mất đi vị mặn đặc trưng của biển cả qua hệ thống thiết bị lọc nước hiện đại của Tây Ban Nha. 
·          Khu bãi tắm 4 mùa. 
·          Khu bãi tắm cát trắng. 
·          Khu công viên khủng long
·           Đồi vọng cảnh 
·          Vượn tượng điêu khắc quốc tế 
·          Khu biểu diễn âm nhạc ngoài trời
19h00: Quý khách dùng bữa tối tại nhà trong khu resort Hòn Dấu ngay cạnh bãi biển. Sau khi dùng bữa tối, quý khách có thể tham gia các hoạt động giao lưu ca nhạc văn nghệ, thả bộ bên bờ biển hoặc tham quan khu biệt thự 5* du thuyền, nghỉ đêm.

*Ngày02: Resort Hòn Dấu - Hà Nội
*
06h30: Quý khách dùng bữa sáng tại nhà hàng thác nước. Sau bữa sáng xe điện đón quý khách ra bến tàu đi tham quan đảo Hòn Dấu, mất 30’ đi tàu quý khách đã có mặt trên đảo.
07h30: Quý khách sẽ theo chân HDV công ty khám phá khu rừng nguyên sinh, thăm và lễ tại đền Thờ Nam Hải Thần Vương, chiêm ngưỡng cây si di sản Việt Nam và đặc biệt là ngọn đèn Hải Đăng được ví như “Mắt Ngọc Tổ Quốc”. 
10h00: Quý khách có mặt tại điểm hẹn lên thuyền về khu resort Hòn Dấu nghỉ ngơi.
12h00: Trả phòng, quý khách lên xe đến nhà hàng dùng cơm trưa.
13h00: Sau khi dùng bữa trưa, quý khách có thể đi bộ lên thăm quan khu dinh thự Bảo Đại. Biệt thự bảo đại là một công trình kiến trúc độc đáo được tọa lạc trên đồi Vung với cảnh quan thiên nhiên tươi đẹp, núi non và biển cả tạo cho du khách cảm giác thoải mái, khó quên khi đến thăm nơi này. Với một thiết kế đặc biệt và độ cao lý tưởng, toàn cảnh khu du lịch Đồ Sơn như một bức tranh sơn thủy sống động hiện ra trước mắt du khách.
14h00: Trên đường về Hà Nội, quý khách sẽ thăm đền bà Đế.
18h30: Xe về đến HN, công ty chào tạm biệt quý khách.

Giá Tour trọn gói: 2.350.000/ khách (Áp dụng cho đoàn 20 khách trở lên)
*Giá Tour bao gồm:*
_-_ Ô tô đưa đón suốt tuyến.- Hướng dẫn viên.- 3 bữa ăn chính, 1 bữa ăn phụ.  ( Ăn chính 150.000đ/bữa, ăn sáng tại khách sạn)- Phòng Bungalow 5* (2 người/phòng) tại Hòn Dấu resort.- Bảo hiểm du lịch.- Xe điện đưa đón.- Tàu gỗ đưa đón thăm đảo Hòn Dấu- Vé thắng cảnh thăm đảo Hòn Dấu và Dinh Thự Bảo Đại- Nước uống và khăn lạnh trên xe.*Giá Tour không  bao gồm:*
Hoá đơn VAT.Các chi phí cá nhân.Vé bể bơi nước biển tạo sóng nhân tạo.Phòng đơn, phòng đôi. Hoặc không ngủ ghép.Các dịch vụ không liệt kê bên trên._Lưu ý:_ Trẻ em dưới 5 tuổi: Miễn phí (Ăn ngủ chung với bố mẹ). Trẻ em từ 5-10 tuổi: Tính 75% giá người lớn (ngủ chung với bố mẹ, ăn xuất ăn riêng). Trẻ em từ 11 tuổi trở lên tính giá như người lớn.
Mọi chi tiết xin liên hệ:
CÔNG TY TNHH MTV DU LỊCH TÂN ĐẢO
Đc: Tầng 1 - Lô 08 - 3A KCN Hoàng Mai - P. Hoàng Văn Thụ - Q. Hoàng Mai - Hà Nội ĐT: 04.6680.1471
*Hotline: 01685.877.311 / 0986.88.55.82*
Email: dulichtandao@gmail.com

----------

